# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour du lịch Sài Gòn - Cái Bè - Cần Thơ - Cái Răng - Vĩnh Long

## duongtuyen_nd88

Các thông tin liên quan:


Du lich Hạ long  – Hạ Long – Tuần Châu (3 ngày 2 đêm) Giá : 550.000 vnđ
Du lịch Sapa– Sapa – Hà Khẩu (4 ngày 3 đêm) Giá : 689.000 vnđ
Du lịch Nha Trang– Nha Trang – Hòn Ngọc Việt – Du lịch biển (3 ngày 2 đêm) Giá : 3.700.000 vnđ
Du lịch Đà Lạt – Đà Lạt Sử Quán – Hồ Xuân Hương – Hồ Than Thở (4 ngày 3 đêm) Giá : 2.179.000 vnđ
Du lịch Trung Quốc – Bắc Kinh – Thượng Hải – Hàng Châu – Tô Châu (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá : 11.300.000 vnđ
Du lịch Thái Lan – Thái Lan – Bankok – pattaya (5 ngày 4 đêm) Giá 6.990.000 vnđ
Du lich Singapore– Singapore – Vườn chim Jurong – Đảo Sentosa (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá : 11.360.000 vnđ
Du lich Hong Kong – HongKong – Disneylend (4 ngày 3 đêm) Giá : 10.000.000 vnđ


Tour du lịch Sài Gòn - Cái Bè - Cần Thơ - Cái Răng - Vĩnh Long

Thời gian: 3 Ngày 2 đêm Giá: 630.000 VNĐ

Ngày 1: TP.HCM – Cái Bè – Vĩnh Long – Châu Đốc
7:45 Sáng, quý khách tập trung  tại văn phòng Sinh, khởi hành đi Cái Bè ( cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh khoảng 100 km). Đến nơi, qúy khách sẽ đi đò máy tham quan chợ nổi Cái Bè. Đây là nơi tập trung mua bán trên sông của cư dân địa phương, hàng hoá chủ yếu được mua bán trao đổi trên thuyền, đò. Tiếp theo, qúy khách sẽ được thả bộ tham quan vườn trái cây, lò cốm và lò bánh tráng.
Quý khách sẽ dừng lại nghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa và thưởng thức trái cây. Tiếp đó, quý khách sẽ được đi đò dọc theo cồn để nhìn ngắm phong cảnh làng quê Nam Bộ, một khung cảnh thật yên ả và thanh bình.  Sau đó dùng tàu đến tham quan chợ Vĩnh Long, một trong những chợ trái cây lớn nhất đồng bằng sông Cửu Long. Trên đường đến Châu Đốc tỉnh An Giang, chúng tôi sẽ dừng lại để quý khách tham quan cơ sở làm nhang. Đến Châu Đốc, quý khách nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.

Ngày 2: Châu Đốc – Cần Thơ
7:00sáng: tiếp tục chương trình tham quan thị xã Châu Đốc. Quý khách có dịp dùng đò chèo dọc sông Cửu Long để tham quan bè cá nổi vô cùng đặc sắc. Kế đến là làng dân tộc Chăm, một trong những dân tộc thiểu số ở Nam Bộ. Tại đây, quý khách sẽ được xem cách thức khăn vàng của người dân địa phương cũng như chiêm ngưỡng thánh đường Hồi giáo, tôn giáo chính của người Chăm. Trên đường về Châu Đốc, chúng tôi sẽ đưa qúy khách đến với chùa Bà Chúa Xứ nằm trang nghiêm trên đỉnh núi Sam. Lên đỉnh núi, quý khách có thể nhìn phong cảnh thu nhỏ của làng quê miền Nam, xa hơn nữa là toàn cảnh biên giới Việt Nam - Campuchia.
Tạm biệt Châu Đốc, qúy khách đi thành phố Cần Thơ để tham quan vườn Cò Bằng Lăng thuộc huyện Thốt Nốt. Đây là một trong những sân chim lớn nhất miệt vườn. Vườn Cò Bằng Lăng. Tại đây, quý khách có thể nhìn thấy hàng ngàn con cò đủ loại chao cánh sà xuống những cành trúc xanh, tìm hiểu cảnh sinh hoạt của đàn cò ở vùng sông nước yên bình này. Tối, quý khách nghỉ ngơi tại thành phố Cần Thơ.

Ngày 3: Cần Thơ – TP.HCM
7:00 sáng. Quý khách sẽ đi bằng đó máy đi dọc các kênh rạch và tham quanchợ nổi Cái Răng, một trong những khu chợ nổi lớn nhất đồng bằng sông cửu long. Đây là nơi tập trung mua bán trái  cây và nông thổ sản trong vùng. Đồng thời, qúy khách sẽ có dịp dạo qua thăm các khu vườn trái cây, lò bún, lò hủ tiếu và tận hưởng không khí trong lành của phong cảnh làng quê Việt Nam cũng như tìm hiểu đời sống của người dân địa phương. Trưa, quý khách nghỉ ngơi và dùng cơm trưa tại Cần Thơ, chuẩn bị khởi hành về lại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh. Trên đường về, quý khách ghé lại tham quan, mua sắm tại chợ Vĩnh Long, tham quan khu vườn Bon Sai ở Mỹ Tho. 19:00, quý khách về đến TP.HCM, kết thúc chuyến tham quan.

Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:

Công ty Du lịch Việt Ok Travel   
Số 701 đường Hồng Hà, Quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
ĐT: 04.66.759.717 * Fax: 04.393.100.52
Mobile: 0982.216.272 gặp Mr.Quyền
Email: sales@vietoktravel.com
Website: tourcuatoi.com

----------

